# soundbar supported AVR



## metabeard (Nov 29, 2013)

So, I admittedly am not well versed in home theater equipment, but I have done a lot of recording studio sound setup. I've been blown away at how difficult it is for me to figure out AVRs.

I think normally a television could hub the audio out from multiple sources, but I'm using a projector that doesn't have audio outputs. I picked up an AVR, because I wanted to hub together my Apple TV, Xbox360, and a future blueray player. I picked up the Pioneer VSX-522-K, because it was cheap and had the multiple HDMI inputs I 'm looking for, but unfortunately won't work with my soundbar (Pioneer SP-SB23W). I contacted Pioneer about it and they told me "The receiver will not support a speaker bar. The surround back output is only for surround sound effects, you do not get full frequency sound. You should connect your sources directly to the speaker bar." I thought the purpose of an AVR was to serve as the hub for both audio AND visual...

Can anyone explain to me what I'm looking for in an AVR? I don't have a full surround sound system of speakers (but may like to in the future), all I have is this soundbar and its accompanying sub. Is there some verbage I can look for in an AVR's specs to tell me that it does or does not support a soundbar? Or is it in my best interest to sell the projector I have and buy a new one that has an audio output, because apparently AVRs can't be bothered to hub audio? If you could make some recommendations, I'd really appreciate it. Realistically, all I need is something that will take 2 or 3 HDMI inputs, and send 1 HDMI video out and 1 analog RCA audio out.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Something like this may work for you: http://www.monoprice.com/Product/?c...d=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=1#largeimage

I use a similar Monoprice HDMI switch but without the optical out as I don't currently need it. This would go in place of your AVR and act as the audio and video hub/switch. You would probably have to make sure none of your sources were trying to pass HDMI-only audio formats through (TrueHD, DTS-MA, etc) since they would not be supported by the optical output, but in theory it should meet your needs.


----------



## metabeard (Nov 29, 2013)

hmmm, yeah I could go optical to the speaker bar. I guess I just intended on analog RCA because the cable is cheaper and I figured it would be easier in general. How do you determine the type of audio format being sent from your source. Like, if I'm sending HDMI from both my Apple TV and Xbox, wouldn't they be automatically sending HDMI audio? Or is that a setting I can specify?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

An AVR is a waste for that soundbar since its powered. I believe its made to be connected to the digital audio output of a TV. The monoprice unit should do the trick


----------

